# Der Liebesbrief!



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

Das Ding ist zwar schon uralt, aber immernoch Kult! Vielleicht gibt es ja paar unter Euch, die Ihn noch nicht kennen und das hier öffentlich zugeben wollen 



Seit acht Tagen hast Du mich nichtge-
gruesst, Deinen Besuch hast Du immer aufge-
schoben. Du glaubst nicht, wie mir die feige
Eifersucht keine Ruhe laesst,wie mir das Herz oft
juckt, wenn ich an Deinen heftigen Liebes-
verkehr mit der schoenen Baeckerstochter Elfriede
Bohrer denke. Am liebsten liesse ich mich dauernd
schlagen vor Eifersucht. Was wollen denn die anderen
Buersten von Dir? Weisst Du noch,wie wir zusammen im
Mai traumverloren spazieren gingen und so allein im
Walde sassen? Wie Du meine wunderschoene Fot-
ographie betrachtet hast und mich an Dein Her-
ze druecktest? Wie Du mit heisserLiebe meine Beine
bewundert hast und ganz ploetzlich Deine Arme
ganz weit auseinander machtest und mich so heiss und innig
gekuesst hast? Wie Du mir einen Platz in Deinem Herzen
versorgt hast? Wie war das so herrlich und schoen, als der
Wind ueber die Felder strich und reife Blueten-
samen so langsam und leise an Deinen Fuessen
geweht haben und dort ein munteres Baechlein ins Tal
hinunterfloss? Ach, koennte ich doch immer mit Dir
lauschen dem Zwitschern von
Voegeln, es waere fuer mich das Paradies.



*Wenn Ihr das nicht allzu amüsant fandet, dann lasst beim Lesen doch mal jede zweite Zeile aus ...  *​


----------



## illidan (17 Mai 2006)

Alter Schwede! Ich muss mich an dieser Stelle wohl outen. Ich kenne diesen eindeutig zweideutigen Brief nicht! 

Wer bloß auf solche Ideen kommt?! *LOL*

Sehr lustig. Danke dir!

gruß zer0


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

das ist ja der hammer! den kannte ich auch noch nicht 

danke dir fürs posten!


----------



## Guardian (18 Mai 2006)

Muss leider sagen, dass er mir schon bekannt war allerdings habe ich trotzdem herzhaft gelacht.

Thx Muli


----------



## Scwie (18 Mai 2006)

Der ist wirklich uralt, aber ich kann mich immer wieder wegschmeißen, wenn ich den lese. Der ist absolut genial!


----------

